# We Found Our Big Daddy!



## MikahMom (Jun 22, 2010)

Went to look at a Duroc stoat yesterday and we found our Big Daddy   He is 4 months old and is out of Buck Cherry the second best Duroc boar in the country!!   We will be going to bring him home Friday - so excited! 




_______________________________________________________
Proud Owner of 2 Shire Horses, 2 Yorkshire Gilts, 1 Duroc Boar, 3 Nigerian Dwarf Goats, 24 Australorps, 1 Irish Wolfhound and 2 Australian Shepherds!


----------



## chunkydunk (Jun 22, 2010)

If you dont mind me asking How much did he cost? Im looking for a good boar myself but cant pay a huge price for him.


----------



## MikahMom (Jun 22, 2010)

I can certainly understand not having much in the way of $$ to pay big time   We paid $150 for Big Daddy, but of course that is down here in MS.  The Farmer we bought him from had picked him to replace his older Boar (so he wasn't actually listed for sale, we just called him to see if he had any available) but he said he would keep the year old boar he had instead and let us have the younger fellow.  We are very happy with our purchase let me tell you!  

_______________________________________________________
Proud owners of 2 Shire Horses, 2 Yorkshire Gilts, 1 Duroc Boar, 3 Nigerian Dwarf Goats, 24 Australorps, 1 Irish Wolfhound and 2 Australian Shepherds


----------



## chunkydunk (Jun 22, 2010)

FOR A GOOD QUALITY BOAR THAT AINT BAD! cAN YOU PUT SOME PICS ON HERE OF HIM OR EMAIL ME SOME?


----------



## MikahMom (Jun 25, 2010)

How do I post a picture on here?


----------

